# 3 Fragen nach Howto Perfect Server Ubuntu



## FTC (3. Apr. 2008)

Hi,

ich habe, schon vor längerer Zeit, dieses HowTo gemacht: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_server_ubuntu7.10

Damals gingen einige Sachen nicht so recht, was mich aber nicht weiter störte. Jetzt möchte ich diese Fehler / Fragen aber doch lieber wegkriegen 

Als da wären:
1. Die php Funktion mail() funktioniert nicht. Ebensowenig kann ich Emails an den Server senden (mail delivery error). Ich denke Postfix oder smtp funktioniert nicht richtig, da die Installation nicht so verlief wie in dem HowTo beschrieben, ich erinnere mich leider nicht mehr welche Fehler es gab.

2. .htaccess Dateien werden nicht ausgeführt. Ich habe gesucht, aber das ändern in der httpd.conf hat nichts gebracht. Zusätzlich war diese Datei leer, es wurde in dem Beitrag aber gesagt, da stände allerhand drin.

3. Ein richtiger Domainname. Ich habe einen DynDns Account, dass funktioniert in sofern gut, die Website ist immer zu erreichen. Dann habe ich mich schlau gemacht wo man eine TLD bekommt und auch was es kostet. Allerdings blicke ich nicht durch wie / ob DynDns das anbietet und andere Anbieter, die TLDs registrieren wollen immer eine IP haben.
Ich möchte aber eigentlich keine statische IP einrichten. Wird die IP wie bei DynDns aktualisiert? Oder kann ich die TLD über den DynDns Account umleiten?


Es wäre nicht so schön wenn ich die ganze Installation nocheinmal machen müsste um herauszufinden warum was nicht geht. Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Thx schon mal
MfG
FTC


----------



## Till (4. Apr. 2008)

1) Poste die exakten Fehlermeldungen aus dem mail.log

2) Gehe nochmal jeden Schritt der apache Konfig im Howto durch. Die httpd.conf muss leer sein, die apache Konfiguration unter ubuntu steht in der datei apache2.conf, steht auch so im Howto. Für eine detailliertere Antword musst Du die exakte Fehlermeldung aus dem error.log der Webseite posten.

3) Soweit ich weiß, bietet Dyndns auch Domains an. Eine Domainumleitung kannst Du nicht verwenden.


----------



## FTC (4. Apr. 2008)

1) 
Diese Fehler häufen sich:
Apr  4 15:34:10 freetimestudio postfix/qmgr[16998]: 5487E3F8190: from=<www-data@freetimestudio.homeip.net>, size=556, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Apr  4 15:34:10 freetimestudio postfix/smtp[28981]: 5487E3F8190: host mx-ha01.web.de[217.72.192.149] refused to talk to me: 554 Transaction failed. For explanation visit http://freemail.web.de/reject/?ip=80.143.120.31
Apr  4 15:34:10 freetimestudio postfix/smtp[28981]: 5487E3F8190: to=<meineemail@account.de>, relay=mx-ha02.web.de[217.72.192.188]:25, delay=259153, delays=259152/0.1/0.55/0, dsn=4.0.0, status=deferred (host mx-ha02.web.de[217.72.192.188] refused to talk to me: 554 Transaction failed. For explanation visit http://freemail.web.de/reject/?ip=80.143.120.31)

meineemail@account.de < hab ich mal ersetzt 
Allerdings hat der link unten mir gesagt warum es nicht geht, nur, wie mache ich es dass email aktzeptiert werden?

Außerdem bin ich die Postfix Konfiguration nochmal durchgegangen, an der Stelle:


> telnet localhost 25


soll es laut Howto so aussehen:



> telnet localhost 25
> Trying 127.0.0.1...
> Connected to localhost.localdomain.
> Escape character is '^]'.
> ...


Bei mir gibt es dagegen nur:


> telnet localhost 25
> Trying 127.0.0.1...
> Connected to localhost.localadmin.
> Escape character is '^]'.
> Connection closed by foreign host.


Mehr nicht, ich habe auch keine Zeit irgendwas einzutippen.

2) Mach nich noch.

3) Leider kein .de  Naja .net wirds auch tun denk ich. 

MfG
FTC


----------



## FTC (4. Apr. 2008)

3) hm, also ich hab währen der Konfig keinen Fehler gemacht, und es gab auch keine. Im Errorlog stehen auch Fehlern, keiner davon hat aber was mit dem Problem zu tun, da sie sich alle nur auf ein Avatar in meinem Forum beziehen das nicht vorhanden ist...

MfG
FTC


----------



## Till (7. Apr. 2008)

1) Emails von Dynamischen IP's werden von allen großen Providern abgelehnt. Du musst Dir entweder eine feste IP besorgen oder Deinen Server in einem Rechenzentrum unterbringen. Die einzige andere alternative ist, dass Du einen extrenen Relayhost im Internet mit fester IP zum versenden von Emails benutzt.


----------



## FTC (9. Apr. 2008)

Ok, damit hätte sich das TLD als auch das Mailproblem gelöst. Ich werde einfach, wenn ich das Geld dazu habe, mir eine feste IP zulegen, und eine TLD registrieren.

Allerdings stellt sich immer noch das Problem mit den .htaccess dateien..

MfG
FTC


----------

